# Poll - How do you drink your coffee 2015



## Mrboots2u

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1o97A0dHRTwX0wCu-pbRAvoLrOqWHSCu3QV0-JPNAaTE/viewform?usp=send_form

Ok time to run another version of this poll I think

Lots of new members since the last time , so lets see if our preferences have changed

How to vote ...

Each day or drink ( or whatever period you can once week ) vote the drinks you had via the poll

If you want to vote for 4 Americanos , you will have to go into the poll 4 times ( I'm not technical enough to make it work any other way )

You can vote each day/week as many times as you want @Glenn can you set the links up to work on tapatalk please....

Last time we had 1900 "votes" for a month ...lets top 2000 this time guys

Poll will run for all of July ....


----------



## 4085

I drink my coffee, from a cup...is that one of the choices?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I drink my coffee, from a cup...is that one of the choices?


Nope neither is throwing it down the toilet , or drinking it from a bucket of milk ...

Hope you vote though


----------



## 4085

But, that was the question...How do you drink your coffee 2015...the correct answer would be the same as the year before I guess. I do not know how you could drink it from the toilet...can you elaborate please bootsie


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway , vote if you want to , if you don't , dont vote ... All fine by me ....

have fun in the sun guys


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1o97A0dHRTwX0wCu-pbRAvoLrOqWHSCu3QV0-JPNAaTE/viewform?usp=send_form
> 
> Ok time to run another version of this poll I think
> 
> Lots of new members since the last time , so lets see if our preferences have changed
> 
> How to vote ...
> 
> Each day or drink ( or whatever period you can once week ) vote the drinks you had via the poll
> 
> If you want to vote for 4 Americanos , you will have to go into the poll 4 times ( I'm not technical enough to make it work any other way )
> 
> You can vote each day/week as many times as you want @Glenn can you set the links up to work on tapatalk please....
> 
> Last time we had 1900 "votes" for a month ...lets top 2000 this time guys
> 
> Poll will run for all of July ....


I know that their are probably many variants to drive you crazy, I bought a Behmor thingummy tho and I know a couple of others have them (at least) so is it worth adding - or are you happy with that being other?

Also, if I only use it for myself, do I vote for each cup or once for the brew?


----------



## Phil104

Thank you Mrboots - it was time for another poll, although I'm afraid that I have taken it a face value.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> I know that their are probably many variants to drive you crazy, I bought a Behmor thingummy tho and I know a couple of others have them (at least) so is it worth adding - or are you happy with that being other?
> 
> Also, if I only use it for myself, do I vote for each cup or once for the brew?


Brazen brewer added to the list

If you drink 8 cups of brazen and and latte then i suppose it makes sense to vote 8:1 ???

To be honest im easy ... brewed tends to be a small proportion of the entire drinks consumption ( based on the last poll )


----------



## Phil104

On adding things - how about the Cafflano? It's what I'm using this Thursday - or is that too fringe and can count as 'other'?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> On adding things - how about the Cafflano? It's what I'm using this Thursday - or is that too fringe and can count as 'other'?


Done


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Done


Slippery slope.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Slippery slope.....


To where


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> To where


Sodastream


----------



## MWJB

Please can we have 'Melitta style' drip cone too?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Please can we have 'Melitta style' drip cone too?


Of course....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Sodastream


Im not adding that


----------



## jeebsy

I'm partial to the odd porlagazoni, can you add that to the list please?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right, wanna see the results of this but am going to be doing lots of clicks!! Espresso fine clicked, not sure if cascara counts as they call it tea but it's coffee husk innit?!?! but I clicked cold brew but can stop that if you like .......and there is no Cores mug so clicked other.

Fidgity fingers bla bla


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not adding that


Don't worry it wasn't a formal request your Lordship


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cold Brew/ Cores Added added


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Don't worry it wasn't a formal request your Lordship


Not Lordship

Captain Extraction to you


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Not Lordship
> 
> Captain Extraction to you


Photo in a cape or I'm sticking with lordship.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Photo in a cape or I'm sticking with lordship.


Hat not Cape .....

This isn't the Avengers ..yet


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1o97A0dHRTwX0wCu-pbRAvoLrOqWHSCu3QV0-JPNAaTE/viewform?usp=send_form
> 
> If you want to vote for 4 Americanos , you will have to go into the poll 4 times ( I'm not technical enough to make it work any other way )


If you wished, although it might be too much faff now, you could put each type of drink as it's own question, with the Question Type as Scale









Oh and whilst you're doing that, I may make a cold brew with a cream whipper and nitrous could you add that?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jlarkin said:


> If you wished, although it might be too much faff now, you could put each type of drink as it's own question, with the Question Type as Scale
> 
> View attachment 15200
> 
> 
> Oh and whilst you're doing that, I may make a cold brew with a cream whipper and nitrous could you add that?


Ive now got over 20 options , so perhaps next time ...


----------



## Doozerless

Is there an enema option?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right ive changed it so you can work for more than one brew type per vote

SO espresso and chemex for instance


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1o97A0dHRTwX0wCu-pbRAvoLrOqWHSCu3QV0-JPNAaTE/viewform?usp=send_form
> 
> Ok time to run another version of this poll I think
> 
> You can vote each day/week as many times as you want


Will it be accurate then? I could have just voted for instant 100 times,, it could be skewed all too easily and be an untrustworthy endeavour.

BTW, i never voted for instant


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Will it be accurate then? I could have just voted for instant 100 times,, it could be skewed all too easily and be an untrustworthy endevour.
> 
> BTW, i never voted for instant


As accurate as the last one

If people really want to " fix " a coffee poll then go ahead..

Perhaps a far east betting syndicate are watching


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Personally I wouldn't compromise my integrity


----------



## ajh101

Orally.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Personally I wouldn't compromise my integrity


By doing what precisely ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I was going to cover a cup with some faux fur ...............


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> As accurate as the last one
> 
> If people really want to " fix " a coffee poll then go ahead..
> 
> Perhaps a far east betting syndicate are watching


I'm doing some in-play on it today through Betfair, reckon there's going to be +5 cappas drank in the next two hours


----------



## MWJB

ajh101 said:


> Orally.
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Que? You Orally man?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Que? You Orally man?


----------



## johnealey

Hi Martin

V60 classed as other or Melitta style drip?

Regards

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

V60 appears to have dropped of the list. I'll add back on when I'm home


----------



## spune

Two added, many to come!


----------



## Mrboots2u

johnealey said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> V60 classed as other or Melitta style drip?
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


V60 back in


----------



## Mrboots2u

9 instant coffee's so far

the fix is in


----------



## Mrboots2u

88 drinks racked up already !!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

94 ..will we break 100 tonight


----------



## jeebsy

I'm off work tomorrow so expect a flurry of activity


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay...we cracked 100, thanks for all the responses peeps


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I'm having a decaf in a mo does that count? Finished running round now doing dadlife, school pretrip thing, pick ups bla bla

Parents are weird and utterly alien to me in 99.9% of cases as are teachers. Very odd creatures both.


----------



## Step21

Can you add the Bonavita Immersion brewer to list?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Can you add the Bonavita Immersion brewer to list?


Will do....

New dawn , new day, more drinks


----------



## jeebsy

Milk drinks are getting short shrift here


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just finished my first drink of the day,, the latest in years,, slept till 10 cos of the heat


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Out of purely being a bit of an a**...... With things like french press, sowden, clever drip, V60 and all the other brew types are we assuming no one or in the majority they are consumed without milk or not caring if one or the other. I don't with any brew type I have but who knows what anyone else does.......

Excuse me if I have unknowingly crossed a line to do with if you should or shouldn't, of course you don't don't be ridiculous!, who gives a ****! etc with my curiosity.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Now if i make a french press I steam a little milk in a milk jug to go with it, so it doesn't cool down the coffee, not for any art or foam, just to heat it. So milk for us


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ooops! Right sorry wasn't looking for individual responses or this could get very cluttered, was more aimed @Mrboots2u as he has set it up and his view point on it and if it was something considered or being weighed up in the results.

Steaming milk for a press is a first I've heard of that though Ratty but that's what all this is about I suppose. Do you drink anything without or are all yours milk based?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I do sometimes have an espresso, I just find I drink them too quick, they dont last long enough, I like my drink to last a while without feeling im nursing it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nursing it lol that's quite amusing. I am more than happy to do that with mine and do be honest I pamper the bleeding flip out of mine from bean to consuming of. The whole process is a very very attentive and savoured experience to the point of doubting my sanity at times for the time spent with one drink.


----------



## MWJB

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Out of purely being a bit of an a**...... With things like french press, sowden, clever drip, V60 and all the other brew types are we assuming no one or in the majority they are consumed without milk or not caring if one or the other. I don't with any brew type I have but who knows what anyone else does.......
> 
> Excuse me if I have unknowingly crossed a line to do with if you should or shouldn't, of course you don't don't be ridiculous!, who gives a ****! etc with my curiosity.


For a simple survey like this it would be difficult to have options for milk, sugar, how often etc. Maybe Boots will do another poll gauging milk, sugar etc, following this one? I think there was a poll like this in the past.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

MWJB said:


> For a simple survey like this it would be difficult to have options for milk, sugar, how often etc. Maybe Boots will do another poll gauging milk, sugar etc, following this one? I think there was a poll like this in the past.


Thank you, I guessed it may have over complicated matters as the variables would or could be huge!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Thank you, I guessed it may have over complicated matters as the variables would or could be huge!!


Lets keeo it simple , brew method you use is fine for this one

Total is up to 140 now


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

that reminds me ive had another and didnt vote !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Lets keeo it simple , brew method you use is fine for this one
> 
> Total is up to 140 now


hahaha I know sorry, just start thinking and go hmmmmm. You know how it is!!!

This survey could quite possibly be making me drink more coffee though and I don't really have a clue why........it's not like I can see results or it will prove anything about my own drinking of it. I can be a dick at times, hoorah!


----------



## Mrboots2u

up to 150 , hello evening crew don't forget to vote tonight


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Just voted Martin. You seem to be doing all the fun stuff that Mods do but not having to do the hassle things. Great work Boots!

Does that now make you a rocker?


----------



## DoubleShot

Voted four times for this mornings coffee drinking!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

not drinking as much coffee due to the heat, , just dont fancy it as much as tea or squash


----------



## bronc

Drink cold brew.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I dont seem to find coffee or more so the caffeine contained within to quench my thirst, rather the opposite. I know tea has caffeine in it but nowhere near the levels that coffee contains. Now I dont know wether its because caffeine makes me dehydrated or wether its because it has a diuretic effect on me, but either way it makes me more thirsty.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

Glad I'm not the only one. Not so much lately since I've been making fresh coffee during the past 6 months but often if I had a coffee in the evening I'd feel like a cold drink chaser (fruit juice or fizzy pop). Like yourself, I felt thirsty for some reason after the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok post tea time crowd , time to get your votes in


----------



## DoubleShot

Just placed my votes for today's coffee.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

So far today in order:

Espresso

Cold brew

Cores brew

Mokka pot

Split shot - Espresso/Cortado

All recorded as I go of course and I'm not done yet.

A rather good coffee day with cold brew to set up and steep as almost out, then later night time choices yet to come.....

Happy days


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok it's a new day ..lets get to over 300 responses by the end of the day ....


----------



## risky

Run out of beans (very poor planning on my part) so took the grinder to bits last night to start prepping it for a re-paint.

No coffee today


----------



## robashton

No... coffee?

I'm sorry


----------



## NickdeBug

I might be throwing a bit of bias towards the Brazen as I haven't managed to get an espresso or derivative out of my machine at home all week. Only coffee has been in the office, hence Brazen.

Looking forward to a quieter weekend and some flat white action.


----------



## Mrboots2u

3 days and we hit 300 responses, keep the feedback up guys .

Thanks ...


----------



## Phil104

Sorry - I'm coming late to this raffle and I can't immediately find the names of the other 300 forum members all in with a chance to win this range of coffee based drinks - anyway

301. Phil104


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one. Not so much lately since I've been making fresh coffee during the past 6 months but often if I had a coffee in the evening I'd feel like a cold drink chaser (fruit juice or fizzy pop). Like yourself, I felt thirsty for some reason after the coffee.


Surely this where the espresso comes into its own?

You drink it purely for it's tastes and pleasures not to rehydrate at all while using other liquids to replenish the needs of hydration.

I drink little else practically nothing else than coffee in its different forms and then along with that quite literally litres of fizzy water a day to hydrate, quench thirst etc. Not expensive posh stuff just cheap stuff as I prefer the tingle mouth feel of fizz opposed to still water.

Not saying you should do it but to have a water fizzy or still after your preferred coffee may enable you to enjoy one instead of thinking I'll just be more thirsty.....

I often have an espresso on the go with a fizzy water accompanying it. I don't sip from one then the other but do have some water before to wet the palate and then finish it after, how close doesn't seem to bother me or distract from the coffee.

A decent espresso is surely based around the quality over quantity in the balance of things and could never cover the rehydration area, however along with a nice icey cold water be it fizzy or still you cover pleasures and needs in ample amounts and are in the win win.


----------



## DoubleShot

My half a dozen or so attempts at drinking neat espresso have failed thus far in convincing my palate that I like them!


----------



## Phil104

On the other hand the two that I have just had - from Foundry's Rwandan - have been mind blowing and my wife has described the two flat white's from the same beans as, 'You don't have to keep asking me what I think of it - I'm not doing a trip advisor review - but it's lovely.'


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> My half a dozen or so attempts at drinking neat espresso have failed thus far in convincing my palate that I like them!


Change bean


----------



## DoubleShot

Have done boots. Currently on RedTail Mogiana which has tasting notes that I like (chocolate, nuts & caramel). Espresso wasn't bad but after trying it I wasn't keen to finish it. Even tried it with a tiny amount of Demerara sugar! This was the very first shot pulled mind you so possibly not the best way of gauging my opinion of it as espresso.


----------



## Eyedee

Is there some way that the mere mortals on the forum can view the ongoing totals ?

Ian


----------



## garydyke1

Is 'with my mouth' a valid answer?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Eyedee said:


> Is there some way that the mere mortals on the forum can view the ongoing totals ?
> 
> Ian


And spoil the surprise......


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Have done boots. Currently on RedTail Mogiana which has tasting notes that I like (chocolate, nuts & caramel). Espresso wasn't bad but after trying it I wasn't keen to finish it. Even tried it with a tiny amount of Demerara sugar! This was the very first shot pulled mind you so possibly not the best way of gauging my opinion of it as espresso.


Do you drink brewed without milk?


----------



## DoubleShot

I have done a couple of times some months ago. Because I enjoy flat whites so much haven't tried making or drinking much espresso or brewed but I'm hoping that will change...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump for the Saturday Sunday Crowd...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump for a summer sunday....im abroad today... ( well Yorkshire ...)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That qualifies as 'abroad'.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Over whelmed by the response to this so far guys . nearly 450 "votes". That's in 5 days , we only had 1900 across a month last year. so i really appreciate the effort!!!

The more info we get the better !


----------



## Mr O

I just added my two Clever Dripper brews i made in a field this morning around 8am

(and two for the other half but didn't add them)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump for the start of the week guys


----------



## garydyke1

Perhaps you could put cupping as an option?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cupping now on


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My moneys on Milk Based Espresso (Flat White, Latte. Capp,Cortado etc) coming top of the charts


----------



## jeebsy

Think milk drinks need to be broken down for next time


----------



## xooch

Jumbo Ratty said:


> My moneys on Milk Based Espresso (Flat White, Latte. Capp,Cortado etc) coming top of the charts


This would be my preferred, but at work I have to do brewed. Don't know if it's my style or the beans (almost definitely the former), but I'm not enjoying the brewed nearly as much as espresso (or espresso based)...


----------



## Mrboots2u

xooch said:


> This would be my preferred, but at work I have to do brewed. Don't know if it's my style or the beans (almost definitely the former), but I'm not enjoying the brewed nearly as much as espresso (or espresso based)...


What's the beans


----------



## Eyedee

Mrboots2u said:


> Bump for a summer sunday....im abroad today... ( well Yorkshire ...)


I remembered last time you told the forum of your travels, I did question the need for a passport but you only visited Leeds.

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Think milk drinks need to be broken down for next time


Perhaps not a full spectrum of coffee drinks as in brews etc but a separate poll based purely on a neat spro and it's variants as this one kind of covers everything and that would corner the feedback to an espresso based world and allow for differences without going mad on options......

Now this is something that shows up my being a (i believe the technical Internet based term is) noob in the coffee world but dialling in......?

I had assumed that everyone dialled in their 'espresso' based coffees by tasting and changing settings, weights, timings according to the taste of their straight shot of espresso. However with the input from this thread and a few others I am starting to guess that people don't do this but will dial then change according to the taste of it once it's in their choice of milk drink?

So I am as I say being totally thick and a noob and wrong but had assumed (to assume is a huge pitfall) it on the thinking that as a straight espresso the drink is at its most base and pure form so everyone dialled from there with taste etc then went on to adding milk after tasting that but if only drinking milk based and from reading across the forum are people dialling after adding milk to a degree flavour wise or possibly even dialling in fully according to after milk is added and those results.....

Or am I just way way off?


----------



## jeebsy

I thought people dialled in as espresso. Certainly when i've been in company, like at the Rave day etc, the dialling in has been done using espresso. Maybe do the odd one in milk to check though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I have probably gone with to many words again and am overthinking it lol.

In brief with comments of "I don't really like straight espresso" or variants of across the forum not just this thread.......

Are they just dialling in with just timings and weights etc and not tasting it until in milk OR grimacing and taking a little sip of each shot not enjoying it until 'happy' with it then adding milk once the espresso straight is to their liking even though they don't like it like that?

Either seems odd as the first is part guess work, the latter is putting something in their mouth they don't like to get to something they do, like a necessary evil....

Am I making more sense now.......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Eyedee said:


> I remembered last time you told the forum of your travels, I did question the need for a passport but you only visited Leeds.
> 
> Ian


Skipton this time Ian ....









Blagged it at the border .


----------



## ChilledMatt

I am a noob . I only drink espresso in milk as I don't like it on its own. So I do all my tasting with milk. On my Classic once I have timings and weights sorted the only the only other variable that seems relevant to me, is where the machine is on its heat cycle. Even in milk I can taste changes to the coffee when varying this and I don't have a particularly refined palate.

But I expect the neat espresso drinkers are much better at detecting changes than the milk drinkers.

It will be interesting to see if there are milk drinkers that employ the grin and bear it technique though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Cool ta! From tasting notes etc then you can be looking for different flavours sometimes in milk. Sometimes losing fruit totally into to more caramels, chocs etc from the espresso taste to in milk taste. I have and am no way of huge experience or have I tried as many as most on here I doubt but milk can take away, enhance or change the flavour of a bean totally in my experience so far.

I imagine there are those who do the same as you and also as I said drink straight to dial even though not liking. It only just occurred to me tonight and span me out totally.


----------



## xooch

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the beans


It's not that they've been particularly bad (better than the pre-ground and nespresso I had before), but have yet to be really impressed. Having not tried brewed coffee from anyone else, haven't got much to compare against!

I've gone through the following:

Caravan - Ukimwi (Tanzania); probably one of my preferred, but much better as an espresso

Caravan - Bifdu (sp? Ethiopia); Tasting notes said black tea - I don't think they were wrong! Not as enjoyable though

Nude Espresso - Exhibition; like this as an espresso, can't remember much when brewed

A few from Pact; haven't been my favourite, but I keep picking chocolate/nutty - going to switch to something more fruity and see how that goes.

It's pretty easy to guess that I'm London based...

I've ordered some rocko mountain beans from Foundry, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## robashton

Starting doing split shots now my espresso is finally tasting how I want it consistently..

By split shot I mean I drink some espresso from the my 6oz cup while the milk heats up, this helps deal with the 48g shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Starting doing split shots now my espresso is finally tasting how I want it consistently..
> 
> By split shot I mean I drink some espresso from the my 6oz cup while the milk heats up, this helps deal with the 48g shots.


Really get the spouts on

Split it

Taste it

Its better ......


----------



## Phil104

Lots of espresso to keep my going over those cobbles on the Tour de France stage&#8230;.now need a very cold shower.


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> Really get the spouts on
> 
> Split it
> 
> Taste it
> 
> Its better ......


I don't think it is better - I like to see the coffee come through as it tells me when I've screwed up my tamp (and why). Lost a few shots yesterday because I was putting too much pressure down and because of my bendy kitchen surface it ended up going to one half of the basket. I was able to see that immediately and fix it instead of wondering why the coffee was coming through so slowly


----------



## robashton

Also, it's fun to watch


__
http://instagr.am/p/41w1HwhxTv/


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> I don't think it is better - I like to see the coffee come through as it tells me when I've screwed up my tamp (and why). Lost a few shots yesterday because I was putting too much pressure down and because of my bendy kitchen surface it ended up going to one half of the basket. I was able to see that immediately and fix it instead of wondering why the coffee was coming through so slowly


In this instance you are wrong

It's better ...








@Gary**** ..


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Also, it's fun to watch
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/41w1HwhxTv/


I still prefer jeebsy's clip ....


----------



## robashton

I've been trying to make my shots messier but I can't - I must be doing something wrong


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> I've been trying to make my shots messier but I can't - I must be doing something wrong


Lets swap burrs


----------



## jlarkin

robashton said:


> I don't think it is better - I like to see the coffee come through as it tells me when I've screwed up my tamp (and why). Lost a few shots yesterday because I was putting too much pressure down and because of my bendy kitchen surface it ended up going to one half of the basket. I was able to see that immediately and fix it instead of wondering why the coffee was coming through so slowly


I could be mistaken but believe you still get some feedback on your tamp with the spouts, as in if it doesn't come through evenly on both sides you know something is wrong?


----------



## robashton

Not as much feedback though - I'd have still had material from both spouts with yesterday's shot - it was split evenly across the front of basket









I'll switch to spouts once I'm confident I've got this stuff cracked (or not, cos purdy!)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Split shots are the bomb even though mine are a bloody struggle and small due to the Classic. It's like spoiling yourself.

It's bargain time 2 for 1, spouts on and get excited with your hands full drink in each.

Stand look at them all kid in sweet store struggling which to drink first cause of all that nom shizzle in front of you.

I'm going to make one now!!! You've got the equipment there get on it!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Done! Consumed!!

All party cloudy lemonade and banana sherry trifle spro with a gloopy banana milkshake 2oz mini cortado. You know the bean......

Dadlife now but fuelled and well happy, TO THE CAR!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Evening bump for those who haven't " polled " tonight ...responses dropped off a bit


----------



## spune

Added me 'noon Cores.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Evening bump for those who haven't " polled " tonight ...responses dropped off a bit


forgot to vote yesterday, but just caught up with it.


----------



## IanP

Now up to date with all of mine


----------



## xooch

xooch said:


> I've ordered some rocko mountain beans from Foundry, which I'm looking forward to.


Omg the strawberries!

Added office drinks for the day


----------



## nufc1

Added mine in too for last couple of days


----------



## Mrboots2u

Boots bump


----------



## risky

Added my 4 for the day 0_0


----------



## Mr O

Updated for yesterday's intake and so far today... How's it looking now Mr boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

680 " votes " so far ....be nice to get over 700 today

Over 2000 is well within our reach - 2500 would be our stretch target for the month....


----------



## nufc1

Added for morning and afternoon


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> stretch target


OK boss


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> OK boss


Yep...take the ideas cat , swing it around the collective brain and report back by 2pm please


----------



## jeebsy

Off to grab the low hanging fruit


----------



## nufc1

Added cold brew. 24 hour brew with the last of the Limocello Yellow Pacamara. Very tasty but not much banana from the cold brew. Nice and sweet though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looking good 713 so far !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gentle reminder for those of you drinking coffee this weekend...

Some catching up to do from yesterday ( less than 20 votes cast







)


----------



## nufc1

Added yesterday and today


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> Gentle reminder for those of you drinking coffee this weekend...
> 
> Some catching up to do from yesterday ( less than 20 votes cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's ridiculous!!

Come on people how am I supposed to look and gauge what everyone is doing when in one day over quarter of the votes would be mine......

Vote vote vote I really want to see what everyone's up to B-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks like we have caught back up again over 70 responses in already today

Thanks people


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think most of those are mine!


----------



## nufc1

I think i popped 6 in for yesterday + today


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just adding my weekend tally. Actually went out and had a coffee which is a rare occurrence.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just adding my weekend tally. Actually went out and had a coffee which is a rare occurrence.


Was it good?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The place is good yes, great food and fab views and the coffee tasted of coffee, usually i find coffee too weak if I buy it when out. So I wasn't disappointed.

They are very accommodating and served me breakfast after the allotted time the other week. Very friendly service

I'll let you be the judge of their equipment, heres a few photos (not taken by me, from the FB page)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Up to 890 responses so far..perhaps we will crack 900 before the day is out


----------



## Mrboots2u

johncarterwae said:


> I drink my coffee, from a cup.


So what are you going to sell/spam us then in a few more posts


----------



## Mr O

.......and up to date again


----------



## Mrboots2u

927 now ! we will hit a 1000 by end of tomorrow ????


----------



## Mrboots2u

We are at 968 total

25 responses today ..come on who isn't drinking coffee ...man up !!!


----------



## bronc

Weekdays are very boring for me - 2 spros in the morning and that's it.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just added another couple!


----------



## DoubleShot

^^ Ditto.


----------



## Rhys

..and here


----------



## Obsy

I've got to add mine since Friday - doing it now


----------



## hotmetal

Kitchen has been dismantled for worktop oiling so no coffee for me today. I'll add what I would have had.


----------



## DoubleShot

Added a couple from this morning.


----------



## jlarkin

Added my morning Behmohr


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jlarkin said:


> Added my morning Behmohr


 @jlarkin just out of pure curiosity. Them there Behmohr, they good to do a brew for one cup or you have to brew a full pot so to speak....

Just thinking out loud as when you start to add say a V60 - decent kettle pouring and or a pouring one well your not far of the price of one of these beasts....

Spro and Cores added and keeping the poll faith, amen.


----------



## johnealey

Playing catchup and added Yesterdays and todays so far. Have been adding daily to date, will be interested to see the results ( not mine, I already know would be disturbed...)

Thanks for organising Martin, one of hte things that make this forum interesting!

John


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> @jlarkin just out of pure curiosity. Them there Behmohr, they good to do a brew for one cup or you have to brew a full pot so to speak....
> 
> Just thinking out loud as when you start to add say a V60 - decent kettle pouring and or a pouring one well your not far of the price of one of these beasts....
> 
> Spro and Cores added and keeping the poll faith, amen.


I've been doing 500 or 600 ml brews in the morning the last few days - I wasn't having much success before that due to my own ineptitude but from the sound of it I'm the only person that managed to mess up with it. Sounds like the few others that have them all seemed to get on well with it straight away. I haven't tried less than 500ml but I can give it a go maybe today / tomorrow

.

I think you're pretty safe between 500ml and 1.2 or 1.5 litres (one of those is the max I think).Also remember, it has a jug which keeps the coffee warm enough for at least an hour so I generally make 600ml and get a massive mug to drink whilst I'm feeding the little girl and then when she's bored and I can move again I finish off what's left.

I'm hoping it'll also be really handy if a few people come round that want coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

We are over 1000 responses and should be at 1100 by the end of the day ..

Cheers guys


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jlarkin said:


> I haven't tried less than 500ml but I can give it a go maybe today / tomorrow


If you have time that would be great man, no worries if not but if you do feedback appreciated. I've just spotted the review thread and gonna have a read through tonight as flipping rammed in work :s


----------



## Jon

Just pumped in the last weeks worth!


----------



## DoubleShot

Made around 6 coffees today. Just entered details.


----------



## roaringboy

Voted.

Home - espresso or V60

Work - Aeropress or V60


----------



## robashton

Well today I started up again with some 11 day old un-opened Foundry Rocko Mountain and couldn't get a shot that wasn't either dull, dry or under-extracted. I tried about 20 times before resorting to cupping it and it transpired that it had gone stale while I was away.

It was the only coffee in my house so today I've had the

Laboratorio Blend from Has Bean (at Laboratorio itself), not great today sadly although I also had a nice taste of some Cascara and Tonic from Mr Wallace which made me decide that Cascara is something I need to get into

some coffee from "Love Coffee", this is bangin' as they say - a bit darker than my usual spro but not "dark" and very sweet, so I bought a retail bag and that's my safe option for my morning espresso. (Just pulled a shot 45g in 26s and it seems pretty bob on)

I also have some bags from Papercup which look decent so I'm all set for a day of coffee again tomorrow..


----------



## Paologiannone

Hi

I drink my coffee from my http://beanstocupcoffeemachines.com/

. Bit expensive but well worth the price. If you areserious about coffee you must get one of those at all costs.

Paolo


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

just added my quota


----------



## robashton

10am and I'm already on an espresso and a flat white (complete with dodgy tulip art)


----------



## DoubleShot

4 more added from earlier today.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

ran out of milk today so added to the spro total


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

How is this doing Mr Bootsy, still coming in strong?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nope ....

Time to top your weekend drinks up people , last two days total 20 responses ....









remember to drink coffee as well as jibber jabber about the machines ....


----------



## johnealey

Apologies, have been filling this in religiously every day but didn't have time since Friday so just updated 2 adn a bit days worth including the long steep Clever am about to draw down in 2 minutes 

Figures must have gone up a bit to take into the account all the caffeine consumed yesterday in Manchester surely 

John


----------



## Mr O

Sorry mr boots I've been too busy since Thursday - I'll add them now


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

and so the flurry continues; just adding my weekend intake


----------



## DoubleShot

Just entered my three coffees from this morning.

How we doing, total number of votes so far Boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

85 responses yesterday so a good day

Total so far 1359, so tailed off a little 11 days to go

first target was to get to 2000 responses if possible


----------



## johnealey

Consumption to Lunchtime today added.


----------



## Jon

Updated!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Updated.


----------



## DoubleShot

Added a couple from this morning.


----------



## Snakehips

That's me pretty much updated.


----------



## johnealey

Updated todays and never sure if a whole Cona D syphon is classed as 3 entries or a potential trip to the cardiac unit ( this was on top of the the 2 spilt espresso / small flatties, 2 V60 02 size and the 1 latte  ) (readin the thread about caffeine withdrawel suspect could measure mine in hours...).

John


----------



## Phil104

Right, back to the Forum after a day away and first priority: update the poll.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now over 1500 responses .....

111 yesterday top effort people.....

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

So 10 days to go 400 to beat last years responses

500 to get to 2000


----------



## Phil104

Does the thread get a 2000 badge then?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Reckon I have missed a few but still adding and must have added at least 99.99999% of drinks had. Commitment levels beyond my usual interest as I have the attention span of a gnat at times.....Morning spro and Cores ticked


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just adding my last few days intake.

Boots, is this your fabled goat in action ?

[video=youtube;D-N08YtIkd8]


----------



## DoubleShot

Updated for today/yesterday.


----------



## Jon

Updated


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right 1625 total

45 today .......keep em coming guys !!!


----------



## Nobodysdriving

Mrboots2u said:


> Right 1625 total
> 
> 45 today .......keep em coming guys !!!


I've just done this (for first time ever)


----------



## jlarkin

Nobodysdriving said:


> I've just done this (for first time ever)


You've got a lot of catching up to do then ;-)


----------



## johnealey

Added todays.

John


----------



## Phil104

Just put today's in. Had a rather lovely Turkish Coffee (or cooked cardamom black as it was described) just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Smacking in with a split to start the weekend tally. OOOF!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Added my splurge of coffee drinking in from yesterday


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Updated mine this morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quiet day yesterday ...26 responses .....

Up to 25 already and over 1700.....

6 days to go ..2000 is still within our reach ..


----------



## Thecatlinux

Just brought mine up to date


----------



## DoubleShot

My vote for this morning is in.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

adding my last 2 days worth as I wont be having anymore today

I have to post this here as I will forget if ive voted or not


----------



## rors19

Just voted....


----------



## Rhys

An espro and 2 flat whites added, probably have another later on.


----------



## johnealey

just added yesterdays and todays so far.

John


----------



## robashton

So I add all of these?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

robashton said:


> So I add all of these?


yes, assuming you drank them and didnt only photograph them


----------



## jlarkin

I'm being pretty Brazen most of the weekend. Updated the old survey


----------



## AL1968

Ok just added my response.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Spro, chemex........what next?.....hmmm split or just a straight cortado in one of my new glasses. Decisions, decisions. Such a hard life.

Recording them on the poll is the easy part haha


----------



## jlarkin

Entering into the final straight now


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Running with it, been surprisingly committed but has everyone else?

Hope so







spro, cores added this morning so far........


----------



## Mr O

Yup, I'm pretty sure I've entered all my drinks...


----------



## Obsy

I've added all mine, sometimes a day or two late but it all counts right


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Total commitment here, , representing for the milk based


----------



## Heligan

Been adding daily, don't think I've missed any


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Obsy said:


> I've added all mine, sometimes a day or two late but it all counts right


Totally!!!


----------



## Milanski

I've been a bit sporadic but adding retrospectively as I go...


----------



## DoubleShot

Four entries from this morning just entered.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Up early enough to make a split this morning, even vote milky/not milky......it won't last. Gonna total the last of this bean in the Cores at work across the day then back to another stonking bean. Nomity nom nom.


----------



## DoubleShot

Two from this afternoon added.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just updating mine as been running around....


----------



## 7493

I've been updating this on a daily basis. Not sure how relevant the results might be.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

If you hadn't even less so. Home straight and all that cal!!


----------



## johnealey

updated

John


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Last minute rush anyone.......


----------



## DoubleShot

Couple from this afternoon added.


----------



## Phil104

No internet access for four days since my wife broke my MacBook downloading massive files - so slowly catching up on what I have managed to pour down my throat.


----------



## DoubleShot

On the final straight...nine added so far today!


----------



## Snakehips

Nine !!! ?

Yikes! Never mind being on the final straight. You must be on the flaming ceiling by now ?

I've added a modest 2 with one last one top come shortly. Any more than that and I know I'd be doing light fitting impressions.


----------



## risky

Just added this weeks so far.


----------



## DoubleShot

Another six from this afternoon which makes 15! Probably the most I've ever made in one day (two sessions)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> Another six from this afternoon which makes 15! Probably the most I've ever made in one day (two sessions)


Sessions of doing what? 15!!! You must be awake still.......if still alive....


----------



## hotmetal

Gonna have to change your name to "PentadecagonShot"


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Sessions of doing what? 15!!! You must be awake still.......if still alive....


Coffee making. Yeah, still awake (03:40!)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Holy moly batman!!!


----------



## jlarkin

Exploding espresso energy reserves Robin.


----------



## johnealey

just added 2 days worth thought mine was excessive, then read the above, feel much better now









John


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok guys , been quiet on this thread, having been away for a couple of days ( i need to put my holiday indulgence on the poll )

So we have broken 2000 , where we end up now is up to you guys ..

Last chance today , so for anyone who hasn't kept up , bang in all your votes , and lets finish this in style ...

If you haven't ever voted , then now is the chance ...

Thanks to everyone who has put participated in this over the last 4 weeks ..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Another six from this afternoon which makes 15! Probably the most I've ever made in one day (two sessions)


Did you drink all of them ?

Just adding mine now,, had an instant today, probably the only one so far this year.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last few hours ..get your votes in


----------



## Rhys

Just tucked into three, one espro and two flat whites.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Today's added, been out and about but took supplies...


----------



## Neill

I've been quietly voting away. Think I got most of my drinks in.


----------



## johnealey

updated all of mine for today.

John


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

When do we see the scores on the doors?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> When do we see the scores on the doors?


Next week after I have commissioned the services of the pie chart maker ....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Aha, nice a pie maker.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I am betting milk drinks will be tops again , but it will be interesting to see how the results compare to last year .


----------



## Rhys

Thecatlinux said:


> I am betting milk drinks will be tops again , but it will be interesting to see how the results compare to last year .


Depends, if it's anything like me. I started off drinking milk based coffee, but moved onto straight espresso shots when my coffee making abilities improved and I preferred it 'neat'. Now I usually make two, one espro to enjoy straight away (as it doesn't last very long) then a flat white to savour once I sit down.


----------



## DoubleShot

For anyone interested, here's last year's thread including the results:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=16962


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Rhys said:


> Depends, if it's anything like me. I started off drinking milk based coffee, but moved onto straight espresso shots when my coffee making abilities improved and I preferred it 'neat'


Similar story to me at home. Moved rapidly from milkys to spros once the Classic came and my making of got better, only consumed spros from cafes until then. Even dropped the large and I mean large cappas to 5oz flats/cappas, which have in turn now been dropped to cortados which I don't make all the time but just a comparison to the much loved spro to see what milk does. Not saying I don't enjoy the cortado I do, lovely drink though deffo don't want anymore milk than that anymore but if to choose between I would rather down a spro.

Nuts really in half a year milks practically gone, it's mainly spro and I've ended up buying a Chemex with the main reasoning being a comparison to spro with same bean and ended up really liking that also. Lots of changes and findings made in half a year for sure.

All that being said still have a feeling milk will win out in the end. Only need to follow posts on here or sit in a cafe, good, average whatever type and look around you to see what's ordered and people are supping on and it's generally got that dairy in it in some form. Be interesting whatever....


----------



## hotmetal

I'm a bit like Rhys, will bash out a quick shot for instant enjoyment and then make a cappuccino for me and latte for her for leisurely consumption. But at some point in the day I will always have a milky.


----------



## Neill

I think it's likely milk will win out again but I'm kinda hoping there'll have been a jump in the amount of brewed coffee.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> Next week after I have commissioned the services of the pie chart maker ....


 Results to appear to coincide with the start of the new season of Great British Bake Off?

(Or&#8230;have you commissioned Neill or The Systemic Kid or one of the other active bakers to make a real pie with coloured segments?)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Is it me or are we still waiting for the results ..?


----------



## MWJB

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it me or are we still waiting for the results ..?


Afraid to say, "It's you" 

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25859&p=336731#post336731


----------



## Phil104

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it me or are we still waiting for the results ..?


You have also been incredibly patient before asking


----------



## Thecatlinux

Phil104 said:


> You have also been incredibly patient before asking


I didnt wNt to appear to pushy


----------

